# Zendrive Thoughts



## Greg (Feb 7, 2006)

I have one thing to say, From a guy that has a long standing of hating or finding pedals mindly amusing at best this Pedal is quite good, No Upper end static or Garbage even with single coils, Nice and smooth, Thanx Jeff!
Greg


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Your welcome!

Glad it's in good hands.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Great pedal. Smooth is the WORD! I haven't used anything else since I got one.

Pete


----------



## Greg (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Pete, I've Been fooling with it a bit more, and by pushing it even more with my compressor pedal and a good Humbucker it actually gets that Elusive "Strained " type sound, without sounding fake, Its now a part of my Pedal Board for sure. All the gain I ever need, but still not a high gain pedal, Greg


----------



## cale0906 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Zendrive*

Not sure how they sound , i heard really good but i've been on a build list for about 12 months now !!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

cale0906 said:


> Not sure how they sound , i heard really good but i've been on a build list for about 12 months now !!


Too bad you didn't know me personally like Greg does. I sold him the Zendrive for what I paid shipped and taxed. I figure it deserves a good home.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

PAH!!!! BAd Monkey forever!!!


CT.:wave:


----------



## cale0906 (Apr 15, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Too bad you didn't know me personally like Greg does. I sold him the Zendrive for what I paid shipped and taxed. I figure it deserves a good home.


Yeah .......too bad , sounds like a great deal , most people selling them mark em up 30%


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

*Zendrive and DRRI*

I've been toying around with the idea of picking up a Silverface Champ or VibroChamp but after messing around with my DRRI and Zendrive this morning I found that "cranked deluxe/champ" sound I was looking for. That pedal is amazing. I'm sure it falls a little short of the real thing but not to far IMO. Definitely without a doubt, a keeper.


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Zendrive rocks sounds great stacked too !:rockon:


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

The Zendrive is a great great great pedal. 
I sold mine to Stratin2traynor last tax-time  
Regretted it immediately, and got back on the list for another one pretty soon afterwards. New one arrived yesterday. 
I still can't play like Robben Ford, but my tone is at least pretty good...

If you're sick of the tubescreamer OD sound, can't go wrong with a zen.


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> I have one thing to say, From a guy that has a long standing of hating or finding pedals mindly amusing at best this Pedal is quite good, No Upper end static or Garbage even with single coils, Nice and smooth, Thanx Jeff!
> Greg


I think I have this pedal now. A great pedal to the address- dumbel type boost. The best pedal I have ever had, thanks Greg sdsre


----------



## Skoczylas (Mar 27, 2007)

I don't want to hijack... but how do these pedals sound compared to a BB Preamp? I've been thinking about getting one of these pedals, but if it's smooth I actually don't think I'll need it as much as I thought it would haha


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I picked up a Diamond J-Drive MK3 from axeandyoushallreceive and I gotta tell you, that thing is giving the Zendrive a definite run for it's money. I can get very similar tones from both pedals. The Zendrive does have a little something more at times but if I HAD to choose between the two, I would keep the MK3. 

Sacrilege?


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I picked up a Diamond J-Drive MK3 from axeandyoushallreceive and I gotta tell you, that thing is giving the Zendrive a definite run for it's money. I can get very similar tones from both pedals. The Zendrive does have a little something more at times but if I HAD to choose between the two, I would keep the MK3.
> 
> Sacrilege?



I have both pedals, too. IMHO they sound quite differently. but this is only my opinion:rockon:


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

CDWaterloo said:


> I have both pedals, too. IMHO they sound quite differently. but this is only my opinion:rockon:


I just meant that I can get the exact tone that I like from both pedals. They are two totally different beasts but they meet somewhere in my favorite tone zone.


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey Stratin2traynor, which one is close to the guitar, J-Drive or Zendrive, in your pedalboard?


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

J-Drive. I haven't tried it the other way around.


----------

